# What bike didn't you ride today!



## Krakatoa (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay post up the bikes you didn't ride today for whatever reason...Could be that never-to-get-to/stalled project to the hare brained or ill concieved rat bike reject to the ones you are dying to get back into...

Here's a couple that haven't yet crystalized for me... Note backward fork.

20" Cactus Flower competion mud puddle jump bike project

60's fire arrow 24"/"26


----------



## Kstone (Jan 15, 2018)

@Floyd  taught me how to take apart a Bendix hub last night... while the rear wheel was serviced and put back on... And I thought about the hilarity of sending him a picture of me riding it in the snow at 9pm... The temperature outside of 9 degrees had the last laugh.


----------



## ricobike (Jan 15, 2018)

Kstone said:


> @Floyd  taught me how to take apart a Bendix hub last night... while the rear wheel was serviced and put back on... And I thought about the hilarity of sending him a picture of me riding it in the snow at 9pm... The temperature outside of 9 degrees had the last laugh.
> View attachment 738098




I remember when I was around 10, my neighbor Mr. Larsen wanted to borrow a bike for his granddaughter who was coming to visit.  I told him I had one, but that it was broken.  He said, bring it over, we'll fix it.  Well, what was broken was the rear hub was seized up.  So we set about fixing it, he showed me how to take it apart, grease it, and put it back together.  So his granddaughter got a bike to ride when she visited.

Years later when I got my first old bike, it needed to be overhauled and I of course couldn't remember a thing he showed me, but I had the confidence that I could do it and dove right in and had it overhauled in no time.  Congratulations on acquiring a new lifelong skill .


----------



## Barto (Jan 15, 2018)

Kstone said:


> @Floyd  taught me how to take apart a Bendix hub last night... while the rear wheel was serviced and put back on... And I thought about the hilarity of sending him a picture of me riding it in the snow at 9pm... The temperature outside of 9 degrees had the last laugh.
> View attachment 738098



Oh, so it's kind of warm there then
I thought about bringing one of mine out last week for Tankless Tuesday - just too bitter and the snow was still pretty deep (all gone now though)


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2018)

This one. Still in the works.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 15, 2018)

Umm, all of them! No time to work on them, much less ride! Someday, I'll get caught up, and the kids will be older. So for now, my hobbying is online.


----------



## Barto (Jan 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> This one. Still in the works. View attachment 738099



Hmmmm is that a late 60's Sportster front end you got there??  Currently helping to build a 69 Sportster...thing is tougher to kick than my 58 FLH!!


----------



## kunzog (Jan 15, 2018)

My 1940 Indian 640B


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 15, 2018)

My new dx, because it's cold enough to freeze snot out here


----------



## Kstone (Jan 15, 2018)

kunzog said:


> My 1940 Indian 640B
> 
> View attachment 738190



Hubba hubba :eek:


----------



## Barto (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok, I got this "Fleetwood (1939ish?) last summer at a swap meet for less than $50.  Overall the frame is super cool looking (to me) but has issues, dents, a hole.  After I got it home and gave it a good look  - has a few issues.  So, I took all the parts off and am going to make it a wall hanger...


 

  My 58 FLH is done but has been sitting for the last three years.  Registered and Insured I just got it out of storage...needs a few minor items but I need to get this out and rolling.
Bart


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 15, 2018)

kunzog said:


> My 1940 Indian 640B
> 
> View attachment 738190



Love it!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 16, 2018)

No riding around here the last couple days! I'm sure you can understand why!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 16, 2018)

And one more for our Brothers in sunny California!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 6, 2018)

This one is sitting outside at my friends place


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 7, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> No riding around here the last couple days! I'm sure you can understand why!!
> 
> View attachment 738427



http://www.kdheks.gov/bhfr/elder_abuse_hotlines.html


----------



## RatRodJames (Feb 7, 2018)

Didnt get to ride my '53 schwinn rat bike. Still havent gotten around to making a new fuel line or readjusting the rear sprocket


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 7, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> http://www.kdheks.gov/bhfr/elder_abuse_hotlines.html




Ouch, Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!!!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

this one is getting a bath


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 2, 2018)

today I didn't ride any of the bikes I bought throughout the 80's and sold in the 90's for pennies on the dollar compared to what they go for now.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 2, 2018)

That would require a list of about 80 bicycles.  Did ride 2 Dahons and a Kent today though.  Roger


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2018)

Haven't ridden my 36 double bar since the Colson Ride in Dec. Got a lil separation issue at the chainstays and bottom bracket


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2018)

This.....


 
.....it ain't ready yet.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 3, 2018)

I didn't ride my Liberty badged Schwinn Meteor today. I picked it up last summer and rode it a couple times but haven't tuned it up yet. One of my best bikes. Really fun rider. It's safely stored away for now. Been working on 3-speeds recently. After I finish my Flying Jet then I'm moving on to cruisers. My plan is that this will be the second cruiser I tune up. I'll have to take some more photos too.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 3, 2018)

I didn't ride my 1947 Sterling today because

 it is in pieces being rebuilt.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 3, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> I didn't ride my Liberty badged Schwinn Meteor today. I picked it up last summer and rode it a couple times but haven't tuned it up yet. One of my best bikes. Really fun rider. It's safely stored away for now. Been working on 3-speeds recently. After I finish my Flying Jet then I'm moving on to cruisers. My plan is that this will be the second cruiser I tune up. I'll have to take some more photos too.
> View attachment 782295 View attachment 782296 View attachment 782297






My family has one of these! A very simple bike that's not very common, but it rides like a dream!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Rollo (Apr 3, 2018)

... Wanted to take the Hi-Way Patrol bike for neighborhood ride ... but it rained all day ... Snow and cold forecast for tomorrow ...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 3, 2018)

Rollo,
  Beautiful bike! Is it a repaint, and is that the original color seat covering?
Dan


----------



## Rollo (Apr 3, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> Rollo,
> Beautiful bike! Is it a repaint, and is that the original color seat covering?
> Dan



... Original paint bike, tires  and seat cover ... yes ... (guard redone) ... I noticed the paint scheme is the same as yours ...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 3, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Original paint bike, tires  and seat cover ... yes ... (guard redone) ... I noticed the paint scheme is the same as yours ...



Wow! Where did you find it?


----------



## Rollo (Apr 3, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> Wow! Where did you find it?



 ... Right here last month: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-goodyear-hi-way-patrol-bicycle.126719/


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 3, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Original paint bike, tires  and seat cover ... yes ... (guard redone) ... I noticed the paint scheme is the same as yours ...



What year is yours? Mr. Columbia said mine is a 1947 Motobike. It is being rebuilt pretty much the way you see it in it's before picture. I have been wanting a fenderless bike to ride.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 3, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> What year is yours? Mr. Columbia said mine is a 1947 Motobike. It is being rebuilt pretty much the way you see it in it's before picture. I have been wanting a fenderless bike to ride.



... 1951 ... He advertised it as a '54 .. but numbers say otherwise ...


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 4, 2018)

None, zero, zip, nada........because it's SNOWING!!!!!


----------



## COB (Apr 4, 2018)

Sure am glad it is finally spring!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

First it was a carb problem.... got that fixed...lol


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 4, 2018)

lookin for my wheels...


----------



## weebob (Apr 4, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> lookin for my wheels...
> 
> View attachment 782531



ME TOO!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2018)

This one too. Still needs a lil work.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2018)

Because I was working....


----------



## Oilit (Apr 6, 2018)

I may need a new front tire for this one.


----------



## weebob (Apr 6, 2018)

found wheels now I need snow chains,,,gettin weary of this white stuff....makes me want to join tripple3 and hippie mike in south cali.....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 6, 2018)

It's not what I haven't ridden, it's more like what haven't I worked on today? That would be Beryl, and Darla is still at the bike shop (almost there).


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 6, 2018)

Didn’t ride this because of all this pesky April snow!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 6, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Didn’t ride this because of all this pesky April snow!
> View attachment 783702




PUT THAT BACK INSIDE! 

And get a proper pillar seat post already. Geez.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 6, 2018)

39 Hawthorne Twin Project. CWC 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 13, 2018)

Getting closer was grubby bent and crashed before...





Wide B D chain


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome @Kickstand3

Pls Indulge my repost!:eek::eek::eek:

Epic bike!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 16, 2018)

'74 International - supposed to be rained in today, had a good miles week, scheduled ride was cancelled, so stayed in and took on this bike.
I don't get it, but I fixed it.
Ever since I replaced my Cyclone GT RD with a rebuilt piece (needed a new main spring - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/back-to-the-drawing-board.129977/ )
only on the smallest/fastest 12t cog, the chain skips several links.  At first I though it was shifting down and tackled RD adjustments.

It works perfectly on the build stand, and only shows up on the road.
So I got the idea of putting it on the old Turbotrainer, squeezing the bike into a rear tire load and trying to duplicate it.
Viola - it proved my last theory, it's jumping the small cog on the chain quick-link.
This has cost me several sprints against John, since I can't spin with him missing my top two gears - but I can mash anybody.

Put in a new quick-link, reversed the orientation, just in case, and it's working like a champ under load.  Can't explain it, but it works.  Look out John, here I come.




and there I go


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2018)

None of these ones.....



 


 
No riding today....
REC


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't think _anyone_ has ridden this one for a while... home made tandem.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2019)

...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 27, 2019)

I haven't even opened the front door yet.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> This.....
> View attachment 782247
> .....it ain't ready yet.




...still this.....




...but we're getting close.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2019)

.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 6, 2019)

eye can receive a pound of butter from this bicycle    https://photos.app.goo.gl/g8AoGU9b1ak4U2G36


----------



## JRE (Apr 9, 2019)

Just got both of these going and couldn't ride them due to the monsoon rain going on today lol


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 9, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> 39 Hawthorne Twin Project. CWC
> View attachment 783731View attachment 783732
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Beautiful bike Uuuuuuufffff.......


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 9, 2019)

I’m working on it.
This one’s been passed around more than  the collection plate on Sunday.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 9, 2019)

REC said:


> None of these ones.....
> View attachment 824694
> View attachment 824695
> No riding today....
> REC





Wow beautiful collection!


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 9, 2019)

This 1978 Traveller III that I overhauled last summer has turned into my daily driver.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 9, 2019)

Really windy and rain. They all were abject and lonely today.


----------



## REC (Apr 10, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Wow beautiful collection!




Thank you! This week has been a pain in my butt, and this is the first time this week (since early Sunday) that I have been able to sit and look in this section!!

REC


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 10, 2019)

I did not get out on any them today, Here is my collection of moutain bikes that started in the 90's. I also had a few earlier ones in the past, but my peak interest in moutain bikes occured in the 90's decade and continued slightly into the millennium.





I have them hung from the ceiling in my unfinished basement, they used to get more use than they do today. I don't take them out to often anymore and the new interests get more play time.

I first really got really into the hobby of cycling though moutain biking, and then it evolved as I got older.

It started out that all I needed was" No suspention", then "Front Suspention", Next I wanted to try "Steel" Again, and then I wanted "Full Suspention", then I wanted "Lots Of Travel". The curiosity has never stopped, and ultimately I ended here just trying to have some fun with whatever vintage ride I could get my hands on.

I believe I can manage to have some fun on just about any bike regaurdless of price. I have not purchased a "Brand New Bike" in atleast 15 Years.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 13, 2019)

Its hard to see in the photos, but a few or the bikes posted above are loaded up with higher end time period goodies. "Crossmax, Paul, Avid Ultimate, Real, Sram Xo, XTR, Hope, Race Face, Thompson, King, the list could go on and on. Back in the day I used to be a supergo, pricepoint, and a Moutain bike action / Moutain Bike / Bicicling  / Dirt Bike, magazine junky".

A whie back I sold off my Avid Black Ops parts for a decent profit along with a few others. But I got my use, and this stuff was a whole lot of fun for a while. I once even stupidly spent about $800 bucks on a Bomber air fork that only lasted one season.

Most the bikes I purchase today cost much less than the money than I used to spend on a single component. I used to make alot of stupid impulsive decisons. My friends and I all tried to out do each other when building our bikes. Looking back now, it was a fun but also expensive time in my life.

The only way I was able able to indulge in this life style, is I got very lucky, and got a decent job at IBM early on. I never even applied for it, they contacted me though the schools dean list registry, After a Interview they made me a offer I could not refuse. I imediately took a loan out on a house, and rented out three rooms to my college freinds. Once they all moved out and got married, My extra funds for hobbies dwindled.

The offer made me drop out of school, and go to work full time. It took me a few years to finish up the rest of  my senior year. I was just in the right place, in the right feild, at the right time, and had the right female interviewer who I later found out had a crush on me,  it was all just dumb luck.

I was never the brightest, and dropped out of college do to poor grades, and too much parties in my first attempt while pursuing a compleatly different major. "It must run in the family, as my dad had a similar path in his own studies before he went to Vietnam".


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2019)

Ain't gonna ride this turd for a while


----------



## Krakatoa (May 7, 2019)

Hardly a turd!!

That bike is going to be so great Mike congrats! 

Lmk if any goodies are falling off the parts tree...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Hardly a turd!!
> 
> That bike is going to be so great Mike congrats!
> 
> Lmk if any goodies are falling off the parts tree...



I would like to get the fenders rolled or at least smoothed out a bit. They're pretty bad.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 7, 2019)

MarkKBike said:


> I did not get out on any them today, Here is my collection of moutain bikes that started in the 90's. I also had a few earlier ones in the past, but my peak interest in moutain bikes occured in the 90's decade and continued slightly into the millennium.
> 
> View attachment 978407
> 
> ...





I saw the Banshee and I was sold!!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 7, 2019)

You can use a small teardrop shaped rubber mallet and a shot filled bag or leather covered dolly or solid surface. Be gentle and you can work around the braces.

@fordmike65


----------



## JRE (May 8, 2019)

Haven't got to ride this since I got it. Fork was bent. I've got it off getting straightened.


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 9, 2019)

tech549 said:


> this one is getting a bath
> 
> View attachment 752281



What is that you are using for a container? It looks perfect for the job!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 13, 2019)

Some of the prewar to mid 50s stuff in my collection.all but three of these were bought from cabe members.didnt ride any of them today,except the 41 Firestone pilot.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 5, 2021)

Did not get to ride this one but I can't wait this is one of my new favorite bikes


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 5, 2021)

I didn't ride this bike today.


----------



## REC (Dec 5, 2021)

Most of today was spent trying to get the alarm system working again. They will be sending someone out on Thursday - Hope Everything is still there at that time!! This seems like a continual source of thorns under my butt!!Oh the fun.....
REC.

I did get a NICE fade matched chainguard for one of them this week. Maybe I can get it installed this week! Will post a pic after mounting it
It's gonna look nice! No more black guard!!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 6, 2022)

The f’ugly 4 gill has been out of action for a few weeks as I am waiting for a nexus compatible skiptooth sprocket to arrive in the mail. Should arrive next week.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 6, 2022)

69 Stingray Deluxe


----------



## Boris (Jan 7, 2022)

Didn't ride this one today. Having some trouble getting this one rolling correctly. Waiting to get past frustration to work on it again. Building this bike up from parts pile has been a big pain in the butt since day one. But I still like it and know it will be worth the effort in the end.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Didn’t ride this one..


----------



## RPower (Jan 30, 2022)

60s Rex Chrome Ratrod with SA 5 speed, SA dy no front, both with 90mm drums.  Only frame and crank are original and the crank gave me problems this morning.  I salvaged the original chrome (sort of) and the rest is....... a frankenbike


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 2, 2022)

1936 Huffman American Flyer badged. 
Maybe tomorrow if the sun comes out.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 3, 2022)

Early Electra Rat Rod I picked up yesterday for $60. Only 18 years old but the owner “aged it” leaving it outside near the ocean. Removed much of the rust and doused it in crc to protect it. Nice tig welded steel frame and nexus 3 speed. Service is almost done and I will take it for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 3, 2022)

hahahaha...jus kiddin' around....
No bike rides today, freezing rain in S.Central TX.


----------



## ian (Feb 3, 2022)

None of the fleet.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 3, 2022)

..


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 3, 2022)

4" of snow last night and another few this evening, so nothing but the snowblower went out today...

everybody inside, warm and safe!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 3, 2022)

ian said:


> None of the fleet.
> 
> View attachment 1562982
> 
> ...



Sweet looking fleet , like your taste !


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 3, 2022)

Couple i cant wait to ride !


----------



## lordscool (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 7, 2022)

this pair... and my bicycles.... @%*&!!#%!


----------



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

It may get past 30 but then there is the snow melt  I'll just take out the mountain bike today but if I could...


----------



## buickmike (Jul 17, 2022)

Candy run at dusk,. Taking her apart more than anything to get it to roll.


Need to take it apart a few more times....


----------



## ian (Jul 17, 2022)

No riding today at all.


----------

